# Replacing a sliding glass door



## Outbacker (Apr 29, 2006)

I have replaced 2 sliding glass doors with French doors, and tomorrow is my third. But I cannot recall how wide the flange is on the sliding door that is nailed to the frame under the stucco. I have a masonry cut off wheel, and I will use that to cut the stucco around the door to remove it, and I cannot recall how far out from the door frame to cut. I think it is 1 1/2 inches around the perimeter. Can anyone confirm this, or make a suggestion how far out to cut. Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

The flange I have seen most often is 1-1/2" but you never know for sure. Different brands may use a different size.
Glenn


----------

